# anyone had a full period and still been pregnant? help!



## Afamilygal

hi!! so sorry to post here but I have a question for women who are pregnant or have been pregnant but also had AF during that time (early on).

A friend of mine told me that she had her period with her only child but that was 19 years ago and she can't remember if it was very heavy or not.

you hear about women spotting or getting very light periods while pregnant and a lot of the time its nothing to worry about.

however, 2 months ago I was pg and got my period (assumed I wasnt pg) then found out I was and it was ectopic.

this month I got AF and its super heavy like last time but I think I have a faint + on an HPT. 

I had a Beta done this am since my Dr isn't taking any chances with me but I'm so worried that maybe its another ectopic...

Has anyone had a full period (like a normal or heavy AF) but still been pregnant? and was it ok?

Thanks in advance, I am so worried and confused and any help with be SUPER appreciated.
:hugs:


----------



## Jemmacalland

ive not but my ant had normal AF and didnt find out she was having a baby until she was 6 months and also my friend is having her 4th at the min and get her AF every month has done every time x


----------



## ninjababy

Yes my friend did!


----------



## Mazzy17

My friend had AF all the way through her pregnancy...she didnt even know she was pregnant until she was admitted into hospital with stomach cramps and they told her she was in labour!


----------



## Cetarari

My MIL was a huge surprise to her mother, she didn't find out she was pregnant until six months gone and had her period throughout the whole pregnancy. My OH was also awkward, MIL didn't get a positive pregnancy test at all and the doctor only believed her at 15 weeks when they palpatated her abdomen and had to admit there was a baby in there :)


----------



## helena

My friend did too. He had 2 and didn't find out she was pregnant until 9 weeks!


----------



## staybeautiful

My hairdresser had a baby in May where she didn't know she was pregnant because she was getting her period the whole way through! She only found out when she went into hospital with major back pain and was told she was in labour :dohh:


----------



## inuka

You have previous ectopic pregnancy in your history and now full period... I think you have to see your Gyn as soon as possible.




Afamilygal said:


> hi!! so sorry to post here but I have a question for women who are pregnant or have been pregnant but also had AF during that time (early on).
> 
> A friend of mine told me that she had her period with her only child but that was 19 years ago and she can't remember if it was very heavy or not.
> 
> you hear about women spotting or getting very light periods while pregnant and a lot of the time its nothing to worry about.
> 
> however, 2 months ago I was pg and got my period (assumed I wasnt pg) then found out I was and it was ectopic.
> 
> this month I got AF and its super heavy like last time but I think I have a faint + on an HPT.
> 
> I had a Beta done this am since my Dr isn't taking any chances with me but I'm so worried that maybe its another ectopic...
> 
> Has anyone had a full period (like a normal or heavy AF) but still been pregnant? and was it ok?
> 
> Thanks in advance, I am so worried and confused and any help with be SUPER appreciated.
> :hugs:


----------



## kettle28

i started bleeding on the day my af was due, and carried on for 4 days (about usual length) however, I'd done a test the morning I started bleeding and it was faintly positive so I knew it shouldnt be af and got checked out. all was fine in the end :)


----------



## Afamilygal

Thank you all for your responses. There does seem to be a lot of women who have had bleeding throughout pregnancy which seems worrying but I am happy to hear that they turned out happy. I was so worried that I was having another ectopic and that scared the pants off me...
Turns out that I am in fact not pregnant. I had a beta done yesterday and it was more than 0 but less than 1. but like I said, it is probably a good thing since I would hate to be pregnant and bleeding that much... wouldnt be a good sign :(
The nurse said it could have been a chemical and it didnt implant properly or stopped growing, etc. but there's no way to know at this point.

I can't pretend I am not disappointed, I am so over feeling like I can't do this or wondering if I will ever have any children of my own.
WHOA, sorry- heavy... I just wish I knew why a well timed IUI with healthy sperm and 4 big follicles wouldn't work. its a mystery isn't it? but I am very happy that I won't be going through another ectopic. I think that would get the straw that breaks the camels back.

well anyhoo. I'll be back to IVF in September once they can figure out how to get my eggs to grow properly and then hopefully this will all be behind me... :)
Thanks again for your responses Ladies, you have been a big help!!! best of luck to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## Angel17

I had red bleeding yesterday still brown today but yesterday was just like a period if I didn't know I was pregnant but I would think I was having a weird period if that makes sense. Had scan today the nurse and doctor said some women do indeed bleed throughout their pregnancy with no explanation. It happens so often it isn't the norm but so so common.


----------

